# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Вылетание интернет с D-Link

## Словен

У меня был ADSL-модем D-Link-нарадоваться не мог. В связи с переездом 
купил на свой страх и риск проводной маршрутизатор D-Link 300. Через месяц начал периодически выключаться интернет. Спасался выключением из сети маршрутизатора и включением снова. Месяц назад это не помогло. 
Мой "супер"-провайдер КТМ никаких рекомендаций по поводу маршрутизаторов  и настройки не даёт. Техподдержка практически на любой вопрос выдаёт  два варианта действий. 1. Отключить-включить маршрутизатор, 2. Вызывать спеца за  плату.
Вызванный спец перенастроил коробочку. Пока всё работает. Но на всякий случай хочу спросить знающих людей. Почему может выключаться интернет и как с этим бороться эффективно?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vosha

Настраивается сей девайс очень просто (можно ручками, а можно автоматом с прилагаемого диска), единственное желательно обновлять прошивку с оф. сайта и *отключить ведение статистики* (по моему опыту, 4 роутера у разных провайдеров, DIR-100 и DIR-300 вести логи не очень любят). Попробуйте почитать форум на русском сайте D-Link

----------


## Словен

Спасибо!

----------


## Z80

С момента появления в продаже DLink DIR-300 прославился своей нестабильностью  :Smiley:  Рекомендуется скачать  последнию версию firmware с сайта производителя и обновить ПО роутера.

----------


## groks

Нда. Очень перегревные все Д-Линки.

----------

